# A couple more Action Figure shots



## Hooligan Dan

So, it occurred to me a few minutes ago that I hadn't taken a shot of this guy and he's one of the cooler figures to come out in recent years. I also wanted to test, on action figure shots, the nikon su-800 wireless trigger I picked up last week. I'm also using a new computer with a new monitor that's not calibrated, so if they look weird, let me know guys so I can fix the problem. I purposely added the yellow tint to the first one, so the color is not off on it. Hope you guys like em. C&C always welcome.













Here's the very simple setup for the curious.


----------



## Flower Child

haha. those are pretty funny. i like #2 better.


----------



## craig

Seems like the the first shot has some lens flare or something making it hazy. The second shot is on point! Love your work as always.

Love & Bass


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Yep. I wanted the first shot like that. i had the light behind him to make it backlit.


----------



## RMThompson

They seem too cool/blue instead of yellow.


----------



## Muay_Thai_Dan

yeah i actually like the haze on the first shot. as u said u purposely made it that way


----------



## danman281

second one looks fake but first one looks like it's from a movie scene haha


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Thanks, folks. Here are some more recent shots.


----------



## jbhinojosa

These are really good. The sheriff is my fav. Is that a home made light box? I am actually looking to build my own for product photography, any tips?


----------



## xtort-

Wow, these are great! Funny and interesting!


----------



## Hooligan Dan




----------



## RMThompson

Hooligan Dan said:


>


 
NICE! WHat figure is this?  (I mean, where'd ya get it. never seen it!)


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Thank you, sir. It is a 12 inch(1/6 scale) figure by Hot Toys. It's an Asian import and they don't come cheap. $149 before tax and shipping


----------



## mikemicki

Awesome shots.  The sheriff one I like the best.  That first one up there... is that SPAWN?  I think I even see Metal Gear Solid characters too.


----------



## Hooligan Dan

mikemicki said:


> Awesome shots.  The sheriff one I like the best.  That first one up there... is that SPAWN?  I think I even see Metal Gear Solid characters too.



You are a good man. That is Necrocop, a sort of mechanic clone of spawn from a one shot comic and the othera is Raiden and Revolver Ocelot(my favorite videogame character ever) from MGS2.


----------



## chadsdphoto

I love the set pieces/backdrops. They really add great atmosphere to your shots. And the lighting brings it all together. Nice job, I can see why McFarlane wanted to see more.


----------



## Project 6

F'ing dope pics man.  Love all of them!
Can those shots be achieved with out all the lighting?


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Project 6 said:


> F'ing dope pics man.  Love all of them!
> Can those shots be achieved with out all the lighting?



It can be done without the multiple flashes, it's just not quite as dynamic. When I first started I only had a couple desk lamps and some cheap colored cokin filters. Here's an early shot from 2005:


----------



## resevordg

This is really good work. 
Thank you for the shot of the set up with the lights. I like to see the "how they did it shots" 
I cannot believe that you got such good results with a homemade soft box. 
Seriously 2 speed lights a diffuser and a soft box go along way. Im going to have to try that. Next time I have a small shoot. Im leaving the bug studio light in the box. 

Great Job.
And BTW the Sheriff is also my favorite!


----------



## Hooligan Dan




----------



## hollyqie1984

a new Animated movie?


----------



## Kondro86

love the one with the guy looking around the corner. w/o the hat. awesome pics


----------



## Azriel

I wanna go buy toys now


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Kondro86 said:


> love the one with the guy looking around the corner. w/o the hat. awesome pics



Thank you. That is Jack the Ripper, btw.



Azriel said:


> I wanna go buy toys now



It's very satisfying.


----------



## Hooligan Dan




----------



## crazycreature11

your work ... SPLENDID !!! i am ready to worship you dude !


----------



## crazycreature11

Hooligan Dan said:


> how did you change the light here ?



to the light here !


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Here's the setup for the clown:

Sb-900 camera right w/shoot through brolly set at 0.0
Sb-600 left behind figure w/green gel
Sb-600 right behind figure w/turquoise gel.
Both Sb-600s set at +1.0 

And here's the one for Kaneda(the guy in red):

Sb-900 camera right w/shoot through brolly set at 0.0
Sb-600 left behind figure w/yellow gel
Sb-600 right behind figure w/red gel.
Both Sb-600s set at +0.7 

So they are almost exactly the same setup. The difference being the angle of the flash to the camera. On Kaneda I moved the yellow gel'd flash so it was firing a little more directly into the lens to give the backlit/haze look. And I had to turn it down down a third of a stop because it was overpowering the main light.

And of course, thank you!


----------



## crazycreature11

hey thanks for the setup for your pictures ....


----------



## Hooligan Dan

No problem.


----------



## Hobbes

wow those are some awesome portraits! I don't think I've ever seen such interesting shots of action figures lol. Now you are making me want to buy some action figures too and take pictures of them . Btw do you collect action figures?


----------



## crazycreature11

you have a huge collection of action figures dude !!! how many of them do you have until now ?


----------



## Hooligan Dan

I have 500+ figures.


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Conan-O-Rama


----------



## Flower Child

after looking at all of your action figure shots, i have come to the conclusion that you are very good at what you do.


----------



## crazycreature11

Hooligan Dan said:


> I have 500+ figures.



woah !!! cool :thumbup:


----------



## Genocide

Damn, that's awesome. May I ask what kind of equipment you're using for these shots?


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Genocide said:


> Damn, that's awesome. May I ask what kind of equipment you're using for these shots?



Thanks you!

Nikon D300
1Sb-900
2 Sb-600s
105mm 2.8 macro
DIY softboxes
1 shoot-through brolly
backdrop is a 13x19 matte print


----------



## CanonSnob

haha, I really really like these.  Try conjuring up some mini flags to block the back light spilling into the lens.  Although I like the effect of the haze in the shot on post #20.  The bag man on post #12 looks quite realistic.  The lighting on that is what sold it.  The garment it lit very well.


----------



## Hooligan Dan

CanonSnob said:


> haha, I really really like these.  Try conjuring up some mini flags to block the back light spilling into the lens.  Although I like the effect of the haze in the shot on post #20.  The bag man on post #12 looks quite realistic.  The lighting on that is what sold it.  The garment it lit very well.




Thank you. Glad you like them. The back light spill is done on purpose though. It's what causes the desired haze.


----------



## Hooligan Dan




----------



## Dcrymes84

very awesome shots


----------



## lovely_srivastava

Hooligan Dan said:


>



relay very lovely shots dear
 thanks for


----------

